
Mircosoft Edge Team: Putting Users in Control of Flash - ingve
https://blogs.windows.com/msedgedev/2016/04/07/putting-users-in-control-of-flash/
======
Zekio
I just wish they would stop including it by default in windows.....

EDIT: and making it a pain the a.. to uninstall completely

